
Pandemics and Propaganda: How China Shapes Conversations on the Coronavirus - clubdorothe
https://cyber.fsi.stanford.edu/news/chinese-state-media-shapes-coronavirus-convo
======
erikrothoff
Our service (feeder.co) got banned in China last week. We didn’t make the
connection regarding the timing immediately, but it makes sense that they are
on the offensive with regards to restricting the free flow of information.

As another slap in the face, Apple also removed our app from the China app
store, citing that our app was deemed illegal in China (an RSS reader???).
Further cementing my opinion of the dangers Apple’s monopolastic position. We
asked to see the legal complaint from the government that triggered this, but
have not complied.

------
runawaybottle
Controlling the narrative 101: People want to talk about this subject, so it’s
better you tell them how you want them to talk about it.

